# White snowblowers



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone ever heard of White snowblowers. I was searching
CL and found an add. Guy has a monster 45 inch wide White 
snowblower. I wouldn't mind finding one of them bad boys.



Lee


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. My father bought one new about 16-17 years ago. Forgot where he got it. He passed away only a few short years later. Since that time I stored it properly with a fresh oil change, no fuel in tank, etc. After sitting covered for 6-8 years I fired it up one winter and it came alive. It's wild! My brother uses it now. No issues as far as I know. Sad thing is he sucks at taking care of things so it will die a slow death in the coming years. 

For a machine so old, it looks new because of such little use. If it looks good, it might be worth the time to check out the one you found.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Most White's are MTD's..
if its more than 20 years old it could be a good machine,
if its less than 20 years old, I would pass..

Scot


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

The one i found is just to far from me. Up in Wisconsin i believe.
Just happened to run across it and thought it was way cool.


Lee


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*WI..*

Hmm.. Where in Wisconsin? I'm near Madison. I wouldn't buy anyway- but would look. I actually think my neighbor has a 'white' but 24"? All I know it is 70's/80's and is white with red circle or something red on sides of tub. Has a bar across the front for drift busting I guess.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I found it searching for Ariens ST1032 snowblowers.
He has a listing for used snowthrowers for sale.
In Antigo WI. Don't know how to do links but i'm sure 
you can find it.
It's a cool blower for sure with dual tires and 45 inch wide cut.
Looks like an older model.


Lee


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

If it's a 45" model it's newer MTD, they're not built very well.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/41121-mtd-45-inch-snowblower-question.html


----------

